#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-24
<ahmed__> hi
<ahmed__> hi every body  , what is the main goal of this contact channel
<ahmed__> can i get info & support here ?
<ahmed__> is the admin of this channel online now or what ?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> best site http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-20
<MohamedAlaa98> Anybody here?
<helghareeb> Salam Alaykom w Rahmat ALLAH w Barakatoh
<helghareeb> Hello Ubuntutians
<ashams> helghareeb, WSA
<helghareeb> This is Haitham, Mozilla ReMo here in Egypt
<helghareeb> Hello ashams
<ashams> hello Mozillans
<helghareeb> :)
<helghareeb> I am here to cordially invite you to our session "Open Web - Part II" today
<ashams> helghareeb, I couldn't find enough info to invite ppl
<helghareeb> on #Mozilla-EG channel, on MozNet Server
<helghareeb> you can find MozNet through ChatZilla "from Firefox, install ChatZilla"
<helghareeb> and you will find the server listed
<helghareeb> or you can use
<helghareeb> www.mibbit.com
<helghareeb> and use Mozilla Server
<ashams> I found my way with xchat
<ashams> :-)
<helghareeb> inchallah, we are going to talk today about Mozilla Projects, other than Firefox
<helghareeb> :) I am sure U would find it ashams
<helghareeb> Hope you will enjoy us.
<helghareeb> Thanks
<ashams> so, I want to invite ppl on the mailing list but found no enough iinfo
<helghareeb> and Sorry Admins, I really appreciate not banning me out of here :)
<helghareeb> my honor
<helghareeb> what kind of info do U need?
<ashams> schedule and some points on the session
<ashams> is there any announcement?
<helghareeb> not yet. I haven't thought about this session like that
<ashams> ok
<helghareeb> U r really a 'creative' ubuntutian now
<helghareeb> inchallah next time, we will make announcements and this staff
<ashams> helghareeb, can you just push me some lines and the schedule to post to the mailing list
<helghareeb> this is the second time to have such activity, first time to give this session
<helghareeb> Ok, so:
<ashams> 2 lines at max
<ashams> cool
<helghareeb> "Mozilla and Open Web: What Mozilla offers other than Firefox"
<ashams> cool :-)
<helghareeb> Presentation and Q&A Session at #Mozilla-EG, on MozNet at 9 p.m
<helghareeb> By: Haitham A. El-Ghareeb "Mozilla ReMo"
<ashams> ok, cool
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-21
<DelphiWorld> SALAM :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-22
<beautifuldisaste> quit
<beautifuldisaste> exit
<beautifuldisaste> logout
<elacheche_anis> ashams, bahaa2008, EgyParadox meetingology, seiflotfy: What are thinking about this video :D
<elacheche_anis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RIIRcPV921M
<ashams> elacheche_anis, dude, "12.03" ? it needs to be corrected to 12.04
<elacheche_anis> ashams, the event is 12.03 ;)
<ashams> elacheche_anis, oh, I seeee
<ashams> I thought it was the realease
<elacheche_anis> the UGJ is in march not in April
<elacheche_anis> XD
<ashams> elacheche_anis, it's coool
<elacheche_anis> no, it's about the UGJ
<elacheche_anis> :D
<ashams> :D
<ashams> don't you think a 30seconds for lyrics is a bit much?
<elacheche_anis> lool.. maybe XD
<ashams> seiflotfy, dude, what you think about this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2012-February/004898.html
<seiflotfy> ashams: i am ok with this
<ashams> seiflotfy, cool
<seiflotfy> i just need to plan what is the easiest way to  get into zeitgeist devleopment
<seiflotfy> ashams: because zg is kinda complex
<ashams> seiflotfy, yeah I know
<seiflotfy> I can help out with Gtk
<ashams> and that's why I expected you may refuse
<ashams> but thanks
<ashams> seiflotfy, with GTk ?
<seiflotfy> zg is for advanced ppl imho
<seiflotfy> gtk is something for everybody
<ashams> yeah, so let's stay with gtk
<ashams> cool
<seiflotfy> ashams: agree
<ashams> I'll ping Toulan for a packaging session too
<seiflotfy> basically i can teach ppl stuff from the whole ubuntu stack
<seiflotfy> as in development wise
<ashams> seiflotfy, that's the 2nd point
<ashams> we're trying to collect potential devs
<ashams> on one ml
<ashams> and got some ppl like you to guide them
<ashams> to guide others
<ashams> what you think?
<seiflotfy> i am in
<ashams> cool, will do the preparation and ping you back :-)
<seiflotfy> awesome
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-23
<ashams> thelinuxer, ding, still here?
<ashams> thelinuxer, r u here?
<thelinuxer> ashams: hey man
<ashams> hey buddy
<ashams> is it ok to have a meeting next friday?
<ashams> not tomorrow :)
<ashams> or even during next week?
<thelinuxer> fine by me
<thelinuxer> but i wanted to discuss something with u
<thelinuxer> y do u think mailing list wastes time ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, shhhot
<ashams> ah, coz it waste time :)
<ashams> i thnk most ppl filtered it out
<ashams> mgamal is not responding anymore
<ashams> wazery didn't see the last msg till I pinged him on chat :-)
<thelinuxer> :(
<thelinuxer> tayeb keda mesh it wastes time
<thelinuxer> keda people are ignoring it
<ashams> I can't say this :)
<thelinuxer> cause i think if we used it properly we will be having discussions all week long
<ashams> *IF*
<thelinuxer> but u can tell me my suggestion wastes time! :D
<ashams> ah, yes it does :D
<thelinuxer> tayeb ...
<thelinuxer> lama ashoofak
<thelinuxer> btw
<thelinuxer> we will miss our deadline for sure
<thelinuxer> i have no doubts now ...
<ashams> don't worry, one meeting and I
<ashams> 'll launch
<thelinuxer> and i won't be the one to bring this to the community
<thelinuxer> ana 7atabara2 menko men el a7'er :D
<ashams> no problem, just prebare for the next round :D
<ashams> thelinuxer, is it ok to give a pcking session on jam?
<ashams> packaging*
<thelinuxer> round of what ?
<thelinuxer> i wanted to reply to the email and forgot
<thelinuxer> isA basic packaging
<thelinuxer> and please u should give a session about launchpad and may be testing ..
<ashams> seif will give zg
<thelinuxer> bug tracking ..
<ashams> Zeitgiest
<thelinuxer> bretty kool
<ashams> thelinuxer, yes, I'll do a bu triage, isA
<ashams> bug*
<ashams> thelinuxer, another thing!
<ashams> I met with Haitham elGhareeb
<ashams> to make some event in mansours
<ashams> mansoura*
<ashams> we thought it would be useless to make some light event
<ashams> I mean, we want it to be full of new info introduced to ppl
<thelinuxer> and ...
<ashams> but we have no enough instructors
<thelinuxer> what do u have in mind ?
<ashams> so, it settled that we'll make some ML and bring some experienced ppl in linux dev to help them start
<ashams> in development then introduce to ppl
<ashams> but
<ashams> should we do this on the general ML, or a separate one?
<ashams> sorry for slow typing
<thelinuxer> sure general mailing list would be fine
<thelinuxer> our team in mansoura is still young
<thelinuxer> and we don't actually need a new mailing list ..yet
<ashams> but won't it very crowded?
<ashams> shit grammar
<thelinuxer> crowded leeh ? the mailing list isn't very active these days
<thelinuxer> and that's the fastest way to reach all members
<ashams> mmmm, looks good reason
<ashams> to be*
<ashams> a
<thelinuxer> !
<thelinuxer> lool
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> 3ala el correction el ketter beta3tak deh :D
<ashams> ana mehayyessssss :D
<thelinuxer> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-25
<python> هل فيه موقع مثل موقع بالعربى askubuntu.com
<ashams> Menopia, dude, we're trying to meet on next Tuesday 7 pm @ Cilantro 3abbas, is that ok with you?
<seiflotfy> hi ashams
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> seiflotfy, foSSdam :P
<ashams> hi dude :-)
<seiflotfy> how r u
<ashams> fine man
<ashams> u?
<ashams> :)
<seiflotfy> im ok
<seiflotfy> had to do a lot of hacking
<seiflotfy> wanna see something badass?
<ashams> yep
<ashams> sure
<ashams> :)
<ashams> plz
<ashams> :D
<seiflotfy> https://github.com/dawati/dawati-shell/blob/master/panels/applications/src/mnb-launcher-zg-utils.c
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> i wont say more
<seiflotfy> read the first part of the copyrights
<seiflotfy> :P
<ashams> ok, one sec :)
<ashams> seiflotfy, that's gr8 :-)
<seiflotfy> it is exciting
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> Congrats, keep the good work :D
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-26
<ashams> thelinuxer, Wazery told me that Aswan Cafe is open again :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: ya ragel !
<thelinuxer> then aswan cafe it is
<ashams> thelinuxer, ok, let's try it :)
<ashams> but I've just told ppl it'll be in Cilantro!
<thelinuxer> u mean the meeting wala el jam ?
<thelinuxer> anyway law el meeting it will be easy to change the place
<ashams> meetin
<thelinuxer> only 5 people ya3ny...
<ashams> yeah, I guess so
<ashams> When do you plan to give your session?
<thelinuxer> 1:00 pm or 2:00 pm ?
<ashams> cool
<thelinuxer> bas momken el session list nozbot-ha
<ashams> yep, that's what I meant :)
<ashams> will do it on the meeting
<thelinuxer> ashams: on the meeting ?!
<thelinuxer> should that be ready tomorrow maslan
<thelinuxer> we should announce the jam pretty quickly
<ashams> akh, right
<ashams> tyeb, our sessions so far, are packaging, development/zeogeist and triage
<ashams> zeitgeist*
<ashams> what order you see?
<ashams> I know you have mins to go, right?
<ashams> thelinuxer, dude, would help with building the agenda, it won't be good to drop something
<ashams> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-03-01
<thelinuxer> ashams: i guess that order would be fine
<thelinuxer> checking the agenda
<ashams> cool
<ashams> Refresh
<thelinuxer> ok
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> ashams: refresh 3ashan el formating ya3ny ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, yeah :D
<ashams> hahaha
<thelinuxer> tayeb will try to add points when i have time isA
<ashams> good
#ubuntu-eg 2013-02-23
<mgamal> hi
<iahvector> Aloha
<anasemad> Online
<anasemad> who's here
<iahvector> Islam Hassan reporting for duty :D
<anasemad> ?
<mgamal> mohammed gamal, roger!
<anasemad> starting meeting now ?
<mtantawy_> anyone got this?
<mgamal> yep
<iahvector> yeah
<mtantawy_> okay cool
<anasemad> meeting agenda
<anasemad> - update
<anasemad> - council
<anasemad> - new plan
<anasemad> - weekly meeting
<anasemad> Alooo
<mtantawy_> m3ak
<EgyParadox> ma3ak
<iahvector> here
<anasemad> any another points to Agenda ?
<anasemad> alooo
<anasemad> anyone want to add points ?
<mtantawy_> not me
<anasemad> ok
<anasemad> let's start
<iahvector> ok
<mgamal> ok
<EgyParadox> ok
<anasemad> - update
<anasemad> - today our member eslam make presentation at mansoura
<anasemad> i sent details at facebook msg
<mgamal> I see
<mgamal> and what are the results?
<iahvector> ok
<anasemad> - we will participate at Open mind open source event at Cairo CIS after 4 days .. this thursday
<anasemad> Thursday
<anasemad> this weekend ..
<anasemad> - we are community partner with JDC 2013
<anasemad> and our members selected to join there
<anasemad> - bas kda
<anasemad> any comments and Q ?
<anasemad> these latest update
<iahvector> yeah, I have some
<anasemad> at Cairo cis - hasebat - Mahmoud dawreesh or me will make presentation
<anasemad> ok, you can ask
<iahvector> 1 - What do we have in preparation for the CIS event?
<iahvector> 2- What's required from us as JDC partners?
<anasemad> good q
<anasemad> 1- we need to print our papers,
<anasemad> we first need to meet with dawreesh and choose our session's title
<anasemad> we didn't choose one :( yet
<anasemad> ok ?
<iahvector> OK, so we need to design the papers or use a previous design, print the papers, contact darweesh
<anasemad> use old one it's very good
<iahvector> and we also need to publicize for the event.
<iahvector> ok
<iahvector> What is the sessions supposed to be about? just intro or some specific topic?
<anasemad> i have a daily disscusion with darweesh , it's not easy to choose title for unique session
<anasemad> unique intro
<iahvector> aha
<iahvector> OK, what about publicity?
<iahvector> Can any one attend or just the CIS students?
<anasemad> i will have a last decision tomorrow
<anasemad> from our team
<anasemad> yes
<anasemad> from any where yes
<anasemad> our channels will announce later after choose our session
<iahvector> OK, but we need to do it soon so people can get ready.
<anasemad> ok
<anasemad> https://www.facebook.com/events/481542855215492/482770005092777/
<anasemad> this event url
<iahvector> Out of topic: I want to add 2 items that I've just remembered to our agenda
<iahvector> 1st: A teacher assistant want an intro session to Cairo uni Biomedical 2nd year students
<iahvector> 2nd: Ref3atov as art director
<mgamal> ok
<mgamal> but let's get through with agenda items and then we can discuss yours
<mgamal> Anas?
<anasemad> OK
<anasemad> good points
<mgamal> ok ,so what else do we need for the FCI event?
<anasemad> our council team should attend
<anasemad> we may need t-shirts for new member will be at our booth
<anasemad> need someone will be responsible for our booth
<anasemad> who's can say me :D ?
<mgamal> ok ,since council members are here
<mgamal> who can attend?
<mgamal> I say no :(
<mtantawy_> i can't unfortunately :S
<anasemad> ha ?
<anasemad> aloooo
<anasemad> anybody here ?
<iahvector> I probably won't be able to attend, Can't leave work before 5
<iahvector> But I'll try
<anasemad> so ...
<anasemad> ok, i will search for someone from group or mail list
<anasemad> any q before next point ?
<iahvector> no
<anasemad> Council
<anasemad> Council Council Council Council Council Council Council Council Council Council Council
<anasemad> our Council  ...
<anasemad> Our Dear Council
<mgamal> yes
<mgamal> no
<mgamal> I have no question
<anasemad> we need to rebuild council or add new members or or or , ...
<anasemad> :(
<mgamal> I think we actually need to get new members to run the LoCo altogether
<iahvector> Suggestions...?
<mgamal> preferable students
<anasemad> so any suggest ?
<mgamal> *preferably
<mgamal> I have no idea how we can do this with our very busy schedules really :(
<anasemad> Standards of choosing ?
<mgamal> maybe we could reach out to the active facebook group members
<mtantawy_> +1 mgamal for recommending students, & for our tight schedules :D
<anasemad> why we start council ?
<mgamal> you're asking hard questions, anas? :D :D
<anasemad> :D
<iahvector> The Council with supposed to handle team structure so the team continues seamlessly independent from certain members.
<mgamal> It's clear that all of us are becoming too busy to actually run the council
<iahvector> And to create a process for electing new council members
<mgamal> who agrees?
<EgyParadox> +1
<anasemad> agree for what ?
<anasemad> noooooo
<mgamal> that we are becoming too busy
<anasemad> no one will leave council without select new member
<iahvector> +1 But I think what we really lack is the initiative not time
<mgamal> Personally, I do lack both :)
<anasemad> :D
<anasemad> ana 3andy ra2y
<anasemad> ok ?
<mgamal> go ahead
<anasemad> kol wahed ye7'tar 2 new members --active - and training them, 2 meetings , orientation
<anasemad> and be mentor of them
<anasemad> so we will have after 2 weeks
<anasemad> new double new council members
<anasemad> ok ?
<mgamal> I don't think i'd even have time for this
<anasemad> online
<anasemad> using hangout
<anasemad> at weekend
<iahvector> The idea is good, but train them for what?
<anasemad> orientation for our team, our activities , how to organize events,
<anasemad> ok
<anasemad> i have another idea
<mtantawy_> w leh kol wa7ed ygeb etnen w yo33od lw7do m3ahom?
<mtantawy_> isn't that the definition of wasting time/effort?
<anasemad> can we have one online meeting orientation for all members, using google hangout
<anasemad> and ask them who's can join and how to work
<anasemad> ...
<anasemad> so what ?
<anasemad> and now ?
<anasemad> aloooooooo
<mgamal> I agree with the hangout
<mgamal> let's do this
<anasemad> ok
<mtantawy_> i saw we first proceed with recruiting
<mgamal> here is what I have in mind
<mtantawy_> then we figure out what is the best way to transfer our knowledge
<iahvector> I think we should have at least one physical meeting with them to get familiar with them quickly
<anasemad> what about make weekly meeting (irc or hangout )
<iahvector> then we can go on with online meetings
<mgamal> guys
<mgamal> concentrate! please!
<anasemad> ok
<mgamal> let's first finish with the recruiting thing
<anasemad> we have 2 option :
<mgamal> I think we should do the following
<anasemad> 1- close council
<mgamal> announce the need for new members on the facebook
<mgamal> group
<mgamal> start a google hangout for this
<mgamal> explain what we do and what membership
<mgamal> is
<anasemad> 2- work with same current situation
<mgamal> and then recruite interested members
<anasemad> 3- try to build new council
<anasemad> ok, great
<iahvector> @gamal: The hangout in step 3, is it like an interview for the selection or the training sessions?
<meetingology> iahvector: Error: "gamal:" is not a valid command.
<anasemad> what criteria for new members ?
<iahvector> @mgamal: The hangout in step 3, is it like an interview for the selection or the training sessions?
<meetingology> iahvector: Error: "mgamal:" is not a valid command.
<mgamal> no!
<mgamal> no interviews!
<mgamal> we are introducing new members to the team
<mgamal> it's more like an info session
<mtantawy_> +1
<iahvector> so, on what basis will we select the new members?
<mgamal> interested members will then move to step two
<mgamal> which is recruitment
<mgamal> which I don't know what it is in fact :D
<iahvector> if (find_out_how_will_we_do_recruitment) { +1; }
<mgamal> exactly :)
<anasemad> :(
<mgamal> so I think we need to agree what will be our criteria for recruiting
<anasemad> i wana to explain what i mean
<mgamal> go ahead Anas
<anasemad> i need a council to help me to rebuild or discuss members system
<anasemad> that point
<mgamal> I think we should destroy the council :D
<mgamal> IT does absolutely nothing
<mgamal> we're still working the old way
<mgamal> and quite frankly
<anasemad> we are so busy to discuss this point ...
<mgamal> I think it works and there is no need to change it :D
<anasemad> ok
<mgamal> what we really need is to make sure the group continues running without us
<anasemad> and i am agree, but afraid from disactive our old people
<mgamal> then those who run it AFTER us can choose to run a council or not
<anasemad> :(
<anasemad> mmmmm
<iahvector> well, the old way depended totally on Toulan, that's why we created the council and Toulan decided to stepdown
<mgamal> and Toulan chose to step down at the EXACT wrong point in time
<mgamal> when everyone was either graduating or getting into the army :)
<mgamal> and so fat
<mgamal> &and so far
<mtantawy_> lol :D
<anasemad> and me start my startup
<anasemad> :(
<iahvector> fat works too :)
<mgamal> the group is not even having a formal structure
<iahvector> cuz we are :(
<mtantawy_> yeah :D
<mgamal> when we are having sessions
<mgamal> we are going and asking others for help
<mgamal> who are simply just volunteers
<mgamal> and quite frankly
<mgamal> I think this 'anarchic' structure is better and flexible and can work better
<mgamal> no hierarchies needed
<mgamal> the only thing we need
<mgamal> is more members
<mgamal> and more members
<mgamal> and more members
<anasemad> mmmm
<mgamal> and what you need to do is pull those active facebook group members to real life
<iahvector> +1 ^
<anasemad> mmm
<iahvector> If we could get them to real life, we won't be needing any council
<iahvector> or it will be just for solving conflicts
<mgamal> a council should evolve out of a real need for it
<mgamal> not just to satisfy some formality
<anasemad> some problems happen that need us to choose mentors or moderators, or admins, or formal speaker, formal leader, events speakers
<mgamal> so if the group grows to the extent that it needs it
<mgamal> it should form it
<iahvector> agree
<mgamal> and how did we solve them
<mgamal> ?
<mgamal> we still got volunteers
<mgamal> who don't necessarily hold an ubuntu-eg badge
<anasemad> i agree for open community but about moderation
<anasemad> can we make voice meeting, ?
<anasemad> skype or google hangout
<anasemad> to more understanding
<iahvector> If the members became really active, they can self moderate the community
<anasemad> or can gamal descripe your idea more
<iahvector> -1 vice :( USB modem
<iahvector> voice*
<mtantawy_> i agree to letting the future members to choose their way of managing the thing
<anasemad> ok
<anasemad> ok, am agree
<mtantawy_> and if anything went dramatically wrong, we can step in then, but that won't be regular as we need them to mature & be held responsible
<anasemad> but about next actions, how can choose speaker or take actions ?
<mgamal> simple!
<mtantawy_> event after event, speakers will show up, moderators will show up, admins will show up ... let them evolve ya anas
<mgamal> call for volunteers
<mgamal> everytime we have an event
<mgamal> we call for volunteers
<anasemad> aha
<anasemad> ok
<mgamal> the only drawback however
<anasemad> i am totally agree
<iahvector> The mailing list activity was great for that, I really miss it :(
<mgamal> is that whenever there is an event
<mgamal> we need to know before it long enough
<anasemad> ok
<mgamal> not like JDC or FCI this time
<mgamal> but to be honest
<anasemad> mail list it's old fasion and new members not love it
<mgamal> even FCI doesn't seem to be prepared either
<anasemad> i know :(
<mgamal> about the mailing list
<mgamal> I think we should still use it
<mgamal> just like OpenEgypt
<anasemad> but i think it's simple, just we need to print and some members at booth, and dawreesh prepare his talk
<mgamal> they use both
<mgamal> I know
<mgamal> I mean that FCI and JDC gave us a short notice
<anasemad> no, it's my problem
<anasemad> i was overloaded at work
<iahvector> Actually, FCI has been contacting us for monthes, but we didn't respond except for late.
<anasemad> and at weekend , very tired to answer emails
<anasemad> i am sorry for that
<anasemad> but we call members for our booth at jdc and they ready
<mgamal> we're not blaming anyone here
<mgamal> I am just saying that in the future we should know about events long enough so that we can get enough volunteers
<anasemad> right
<anasemad> tal7'es kol dah eh in actions ?
<anasemad> are i should have weekly meeting with our members online ? every 2 weeks have offline meeting ?
<iahvector> I think we have two phases
<mgamal> 1- Dissolve the Council
<mgamal> :D
<iahvector> go on gamal
<mgamal> I forgot what I wanted to say
<mgamal> you go on :)
<anasemad> ha ?
<mtantawy_> and that, my friends, is the attention span of the council members ! :)
<iahvector> ok, Phase 1: Get the members to be more active in real life so they can go in with out moderation.
<mgamal> ok
<mgamal> phase 2
<iahvector> Phase 2: dissolve the council and transfer all the authority to the members
<mgamal> تسليم السلطة للجروب :)
<anasemad> :D
<iahvector> :D
<mgamal> so what you mean is that the council should stay as a moderating body for the rest of the group
<mgamal> ?
<mgamal> if that's the case, I fully agree
<iahvector> بالظبط، قبل ما ننتهي ب"هذه الإتهامات أنكرها تماما" :D
<iahvector> OK, We need to define how will we execute these 2 phases?
<anasemad> mmm
<mgamal> just like what we explained below
<mgamal> the council we remain
<mgamal> the group will remain
<mgamal> whenever there is an activity
<mgamal> we will reach out to the group and mailing list
<mgamal> call for volunteers
<mgamal> get members
<mgamal> when we feel the community is going by جفع ذاتي
<anasemad> who's manage activity or contacts ? or action ? who's will call volunteers ?
<mgamal> *دفع ذاني
<mgamal> we can dissolve the council then
<mgamal> the FB moderators
<mgamal> in addition to Anas and me since we lead the council
<mgamal> what do you think?
<iahvector> We need som large successive events to stir them up enough
<iahvector> some*
<anasemad> ok
<anasemad> it's ok
<anasemad> are we should have weekly meeting with our members online ? every 2 weeks have offline meeting ?
<anasemad> alooo
<iahvector> Meetings work on council scale onlym when you're talking about many members, we need something larger
<iahvector> we should call for members gatherings just so they'd get familiar with each other
<anasemad> ok
<iahvector> may be discuss some stuff, but no more
<iahvector> The real decisions will be taken online
<iahvector> IRC + Mailing list
<iahvector> untill we find some other way for discussion
<iahvector> Cuz I think the noise is too much on the FB group
<anasemad> i talking for weekly meeting , for make actions , talk about new news ?
<iahvector> IRC may work for that
<mtantawy_> the problem ya anas is that we can't promise for weekly or even bi-weekly offline commitment
<anasemad> mmmm
<anasemad> ok
<mtantawy_> so what's guaranteed is online meetings, be it IRC or hangouts, offline meetings can be managed later on time
<iahvector> I say we just this to the members and see wht will they prefer
<anasemad> ok
<anasemad> right
<anasemad> ok
<anasemad> and next ?
<iahvector> We still didn't agree to a solid plan to do this
<anasemad> ؟
<anasemad> ؟؟
<iahvector> How will we get them to be more active
<anasemad> with make our actions like game ?
<anasemad> and points
<anasemad> gamification
<anasemad> i talk about gamification
<mtantawy_> i guess what will make a member committed is when he does something & see output
<anasemad> competitions
<anasemad> game
<anasemad> make it like game
<mtantawy_> like managing an event, making online campaign about an event, stuff like that
<iahvector> I thinks - as an old gamer - That whenever there's score, there will be cheating, we'll see too much fake activities :)
<iahvector> Plus I think it will be too sophisticated.
<iahvector> I agree with tantawy, but that means there will some authority there
<iahvector> Doesn't that conflict with the idea of removing the council?
<anasemad> mmm
<mtantawy_> how?
<anasemad> can make a game and point automatic and people choose winners
<iahvector> Who will decide who enters and who doesn't?
<anasemad> mmm
<anasemad> i try to make clear idea about that,
<iahvector> In the pre-council era, there was no membership, any one can come and go as he like, the only condition is not to do any thing in the name of the team without taking a public vote :)
<mtantawy_> +1
<mtantawy_> simply ya ged3an, give them chance, let them try, make errors, evolve & learn ... while we watch mn b3eed & step in once things are about to get nasty or out of control
<iahvector> +1
<mtantawy_> and we can change council name to "Advisors" :D
<iahvector> No, we will have no name at all
<anasemad> ok
<iahvector> When we need to step in, we'll just give suggestions as normal members and try to earn members agreement
<anasemad> +1000 to tantawy
<anasemad> ok
<mtantawy_> cool
<EgyParadox> +1
<anasemad> ok
<iahvector> I know I'm becoming annoying, but all this concerns phase two. We still didn't decide on phase 1 :)
<anasemad> can someone summarize meeting ?
<mtantawy_> re-write phase 1
<anasemad> make members active
<anasemad> i think using meeting online
<anasemad> all our members online long time everyday
<iahvector> Getting the members to be more active so they can take over seamlessly
<iahvector> Move them away from FB to real life action
<mtantawy_> okay
<mtantawy_> march is about to begin
<mtantawy_> so in about 2 months there'll be a release !
<iahvector> Now we're getting somewhere :)
<mtantawy_> that can be the new promising members first event
<iahvector> We need to prepare for that release from now
<mtantawy_> we can announce that, call for volunteers
<iahvector> +1 ^
<mtantawy_> listen from them, make them plan & in a not-so-obvious way, guide them
<anasemad> ok
<mtantawy_> i mean, we shouldn't tell them we do it THAT WAY
<iahvector> agree
<mtantawy_> we ask them to improvise, think what do THEY think it should look like
<mtantawy_> and if we saw them missing something, we can "suggest" it to them & argue how it is helpful
<mtantawy_> that way they'll feel in control & they'll feel responsible, not just side-players
<anasemad> i should go ?
<anasemad> can gamal finish meeting ?
<anasemad> can someone summarize meeting ?
<anasemad> :( sorry should go now
<mtantawy_> i think gamal is away :D
<mgamal> ping
<mtantawy_> we can stop here, and continue late or summarize in the fb msg conversation
<anasemad> can anyone finish meeting and summarize it plz
<anasemad> pl
<mtantawy_> unless gamal can take over now :D
<anasemad> ok
<anasemad> thanks
<anasemad> bye now
<mgamal> bye anas
<mtantawy_> salam
<mgamal> we can continue guys
<EgyParadox> salam
<mtantawy_> awesome (Y)
<mgamal> do we have any further points to discuss
<mgamal> ?
<iahvector> The agenda was as follows:
<iahvector> [21:08] <anasemad> - update [21:09] <anasemad> - council [21:09] <anasemad> - new plan [21:09] <anasemad> - weekly meeting
<iahvector> + CUFE event and ref3atov
<mgamal> cool
<iahvector> 1- We now know of the FCI and JDC events
<iahvector> 1- We now are community partners with JDC
<iahvector> 2 - Take of and nuke the council.
<iahvector> 3 - Device an evil plan to make the member more active so they can take over
<iahvector> that's all till now
<mgamal> great
<mgamal> can you summarize this Islam?
<iahvector> What still to be discussed: Meetings, CUFE event, ref3atov, and how The next release
<iahvector> How? just collect the final decisions?
<mgamal> Yes
<mgamal> The Agenda points and final decisions
<mgamal> regarding CUFE event
<mgamal> I think we just need to see who can volunteer
<mgamal> regarding Ref3atov
<mgamal> what is to be discussed?
<iahvector> Yes, Teacher Assisstant hady from biomedical dep. called yesterday, he wants a single intro session.
<iahvector> As for ref3atov, Toulan contacted him earlier to be the head of the Art group, we were supposed to meet him and define how will this be run
<iahvector> now as the council will be removed, will the interest groups remain?
<mgamal> no
<mgamal> but I think ref3atov can still take over from Islam
<mgamal> at least until he finishes military service
<iahvector> OK, we should notify toulan to tell him this.
<mtantawy_> guys, i gotta go, sorry for that :/
<iahvector> and another one goes...and another one goes...
<mtantawy_> i hope you can post the summary over the fb msgs conversation
<mtantawy_> salam and sry again.
<iahvector> Salam :)
<EgyParadox> salam
<iahvector> OK, What else to discuss?
<mgamal> I guess that's it
<iahvector> OK, it says up there that the channel is logged, any one knows how to get the log of this conversation?
<mgamal> no
<iahvector> ok
<EgyParadox> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/23/%23ubuntu-eg.html
<EgyParadox> you have to wait
<iahvector> Wait for what?
<iahvector> Thanks for the log :)
<EgyParadox> for the rest of conversation
<EgyParadox> you're welcome :D
<iahvector> Is there any thing else to discuss?
<iahvector> I think that we've finished :)
<iahvector> I'll summarize the log and post it to the FB thread
<mgamal> ok
<mgamal> I am off now
<iahvector> I'll go too
<iahvector> Salam Omar
#ubuntu-eg 2013-02-24
<yourimym1> hey there ?
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: hi
<yourimym1> does any one know is Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system installs full kde DE or just the plasma one ?
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<thelinuxer1> I assume it's just some optimizations for plasma on netbooks
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: so I think it's the full KDE
<yourimym1> is there anyway to install plasma desktop only ?
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: I am not sure what that is ... AFAIK plasma is just the interface for KDE. KDE project has the habbit of installing a lot of dependencies with the tiniest applications and since plasma is at the core of the environment I don't think they separated it
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: Sorry but I stopped using KDE 5 years ago :D
<yourimym1> lol , what do use know
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: whatever ubuntu gives me :D So now it's unity
<yourimym1> am using it right know but it's not customizable as much kde i guess
<thelinuxer1> if you're on ubuntu 12.10 now it's more customizable than the version in 12.04
<thelinuxer1> but actually I don't recommend the upgrade to 12.10 since I faced problems myself with it
<yourimym1> am using 12.10 freshly installed here :) but i think it's littile bit slower
<yourimym1> i miss unity 2d
<thelinuxer1> we have to move on :)
<yourimym1> lol :D
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: :D
<yourimym1> another ques if u don't mind
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: sure .. :)
<yourimym1> can i assign keyboard shortcut for my system monitor !
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: sorry I was away
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: what do mean by that ?
<yourimym1> u know system monitor app , that views process , alt f2 type  "system monitor"
<yourimym1> i want to assigne shortcut for it by keyboard
<yourimym1> like ctrl-alr- del in windows fo example
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: http://askubuntu.com/a/180317/2429
<yourimym1> thx thats handy
<thelinuxer1> yourimym1: you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-eg 2014-02-19
<hazrpg> how's everyone doing?
